# Hairy guy



## neelix93 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm a 19 year old guy and I'm pretty hairy. My legs, arms and chest are hairy. Didn't used to think much of it, till this past summer at the beach, some girl said wow, you're one hairy guy. Now I don't know if I want to go on vacation in Florida, and be in a swim suit. The hair isn't so bad that you can't see my skin, but I was always fine with it, now should I get it waxed or what? I'd like to know if there's guys out there with hairy bodies like mine.


----------



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)

neelix93 said:


> I'm a 19 year old guy and I'm pretty hairy. My legs, arms and chest are hairy. Didn't used to think much of it, till this past summer at the beach, some girl said wow, you're one hairy guy. Now I don't know if I want to go on vacation in Florida, and be in a swim suit. The hair isn't so bad that you can't see my skin, but I was always fine with it, now should I get it waxed or what? I'd like to know if there's guys out there with hairy bodies like mine.


As long as you're not this guy:










I really don't think you need to worry.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Shave it, get ripped and tanned if you like, women generally prefer smooth chested. But I'd just stay natural, I look like a hairy pale Italian, but don't care anymore.
Maybe shave it if it starts to spread to your shoulders and back as you age though.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Some girls don't care. Hell, some even like it. I'm a hairy pale French guy in the same boat as you (legs, chest, arms, butt, stomach) and my girlfriend says that she adores it. She wouldn't even let me shave it when I debated it in the past. There is hope, my friend!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I have the same problem. You could get it waxed because that lasts the longest but watch out for painful ingrown hairs.

Or just get tanned, if your hairy you will look a lot better with tan skin.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

The hair on my chest and stomach is a little over an inch long. I've shaved it once or twice, but now that it grows normally all around I think it kinda looks good. I just have to wax the lower back once and a while.

If you're worried about what girls think, many like hairy chests.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I dislike hairless guys.


----------



## 1908 (Nov 9, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> I dislike hairless guys.


Quite unnatural really.

I'm quite hairy myself. I don't mind it one bit... except on my shoulders and back. Then I take care of it. Hairy shoulders look ridiculous lol


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

That is your body, keep it like you keep it best. There is enough girls for you which like hairy.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

ccoop said:


> Waxing is incredibly painful, you will bleed! And if you don't do it right, you will be covered with pimples and ingrown hairs instead of hair. By the time they clear up the hair will be back again.


I hope you guys have some sympathy with the ladies now.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I think it depends on the hariness level.
If its extreme and very thick, almost like the above picture, its either shave or wax or maybe use removal creams........that is WAAAAYYY too much.

The other and of the scale is some hair, but if its very sparse and thin, there isnt much point in it , and Id reccommend just a simple shaving to remove it.

I have hair on my chest, its only very sparse hair so its not worth keeping, and its very easy to remove within a minute, plus it makes the chest look bigger BTW.

As for the lower back. I find this hair very gross, but Im now very skilled at being able to shave it off.


----------



## neelix93 (Nov 23, 2012)

Being in college I live in the dorms and so far no one has said much. A few guys say they wish they had body hair like mine, but I'm more interested if girls care about hairy guys. And if the hairy guys out there get dates. I don't have a regular girlfriend, but I've dated, and only casual remarks about my hairiness have been made, not the way the girl on the beach said, wow you're one hairy guy.


----------



## neelix93 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh by the way, NO WAY am I as hairy as the dude in the pic above!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm hairy too, and I don't really care. It dosen't bother me at all.( I'm not like that pic somebody posted lol)


----------



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)

neelix93 said:


> Oh by the way, NO WAY am I as hairy as the dude in the pic above!


Good to know


----------



## neelix93 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> The hair on my chest and stomach is a little over an inch long. I've shaved it once or twice, but now that it grows normally all around I think it kinda looks good. I just have to wax the lower back once and a while.
> 
> If you're worried about what girls think, many like hairy chests.


 My chest hair is about the same, my hair is dark, cause I'm of German/Polish background. How about your legs? Mine are pretty hairy, but not enough that you can't see skin. They're just dark hairs.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I have hair pretty much everywhere except my head.


----------



## Jkate89 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hair is not a big deal to me at all. In fact, its something I think adds to the manliness. Don't worry about what one girl said. Like others above, some girls even enjoy hair.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

neelix93 said:


> My chest hair is about the same, my hair is dark, cause I'm of German/Polish background. How about your legs? Mine are pretty hairy, but not enough that you can't see skin. They're just dark hairs.


My legs are extremely hairy, and the hair on my head is extremely thick.

I thought I'd try shaving just my stomach and leaving the sexy chest hair but it looked stupid as hell. Had to shave everything. Either both or neither in that department.


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Being Middle Eastern, I'm all too familiar with being hairy. It's everywhere. I used to get all self-conscious about it, but then I realized there isn't much I can do about it anyways so I might as well flaunt it. I mean, its no secret that I'm a hairy guy, I've been able to grow a beard since I was 14 for Christ's sake, so trying to get rid/hide some or all of it would just be silly. 

So my advice to you would be to just be content with it! Plus, this may just be my personal opinion, but I think that as an adult it is more appealing to not look like a pre-pubescent boy.


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

All the guys are into shaving and waxing these days. 

There's still a market out there who likes the Sean Connary look - play to them!

As for me, hairy ish and proud. Cus I'm light brown, it doesn't stand out a lot. The hair, not my skin colour.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's fine as long as there is no hair on the upper back or shoulders.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Wurli said:


> Plus, this may just be my personal opinion, but I think that as an adult it is more appealing to not look like a pre-pubescent boy.


I agree with this. This is exactly why I find hairless guys so unappealing. Like, if you're hairless you just look very teenage to me, and I'm not interested.

Last year I used to have a classmate who was the tall, rugby player type and very attractive in a stereotypically masculine way. He was 18, but had a beard and looked about 25 lol. Hugely out of my league, but a girl can dream. Then in the summer, as soon as the short sleeves and shorts came out, I noticed that he had hardly any body hair... and he completely point blank ceased to be physically interesting to me. Kind of bizarre, but it's the truth. I was so turned off.

Sorry to any guys lacking in body hair who are reading this. I feel like I have to state "nothing personal, just my opinion, not representative of how the majority of girls feel" etc etc.

*Edit to add: *It's not that I'm attracted to hairiness - I'm neutral on hairiness - I just find _the lack of it_ really unattractive. I am not interested in guys who look like Justin Bieber. You know, just wanted to specify I'm not a fetishist after VickieKitties' post below!


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Some people have a tendency to fetishise in either direction, hairless or hirsute. In that case people are entitled to their kinks. Really, though, everyone just is how they are; there's no need for anybody to feel bad about something so trivial. 
P.S., Beards are the coolest.


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

VickieKitties said:


> P.S., Beards are the coolest.


Agreed! Haven't shaven my beard since I graduated high school...that was nearly four years ago. Although I must admit I do trim it regularly. Having people see what I ate for dinner last night in my beard is probably not too appealing I'd imagine.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

it's called Philips Norelco BodyGroom Shaver, use it to trim and NOT to shave or it will look weird, you can use it for your legs, arms, etc...

http://www.amazon.com/Philips-Norel...819&sr=8-1&keywords=philips+norelco+bodygroom


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Wurli said:


> Agreed! Haven't shaven my beard since I graduated high school...that was nearly four years ago. Although I must admit I do trim it regularly. Having people see what I ate for dinner last night in my beard is probably not too appealing I'd imagine.


Wow, that sounds gross. I know a guy with a big mustache that said he could never eat another tuna sandwich, so long as he had the mustache. @[email protected] I guess you never know until you grow.

It's impossible not to check out nice beards, they're awesome. I'll just have to avoid serving soup on first dates.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i have the perfect amount of hair...


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> it's called Philips Norelco BodyGroom Shaver, use it to trim and NOT to shave or it will look weird, you can use it for your legs, arms, etc...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Philips-Norel...819&sr=8-1&keywords=philips+norelco+bodygroom


I have one of those. It worked pretty well but the razors got dull fast and they're too expensive imo.

Buy a razor OP. Trim yourself. This isn't some big deal.


----------



## Cocaine Unicorn (May 11, 2012)

I've never looked at a guy's legs and said to myself "man he has hairy legs". Back and shoulder hair is a little different because you don't often see it, but yeah. I myself like a hairy dude, beards are best, followed by pelts of chest hair.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The guy at the beginning is really hairy. That hairy is nasty.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My back and shoulder hair is limited, but I Nair (yes, they make products for MEN now!) it anyway. I wish I could put it on the top of my head, though :lol.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

don't use a razor, it will only make the hair thicker and grow faster and cause ingrown hairs, it will become noticeable and it won't look normal and there is nothing you can do about it, it will be there forever


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Cocaine Unicorn said:


> I've never looked at a guy's legs and said to myself "man he has hairy legs". Back and shoulder hair is a little different because you don't often see it, but yeah. I myself like a hairy dude, beards are best, followed by pelts of chest hair.


what exactly is attractive about hairy chests, arms, legs, back, on a guy? I never understood this.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> don't use a razor, it will only make the hair thicker and grow faster and cause ingrown hairs, it will become noticeable and it won't look normal and there is nothing you can do about it, it will be there forever


I'm pretty sure the first part is just a myth, and you _do_ know you can get rid of ingrown hairs right? I've already had one and despite the fact that it was extremely painful to pull it out (I wasn't sure if I pulled out the right one so I ended up pulling out like 5 in total) it'll go back to normal. Just ask me and my flawless complexion.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I'm pretty sure the first part is just a myth, and you _do_ know you can get rid of ingrown hairs right? I've already had one and despite the fact that it was extremely painful to pull it out (I wasn't sure if I pulled out the right one so I ended up pulling out like 5 in total) it'll go back to normal. Just ask me and my flawless complexion.


it's not a myth, it happened to me and many other people... how can this be a myth? lol.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> it's not a myth, it happened to me and many other people... how can this be a myth? lol.


Myth isn't the right word but I can't think of it. It's like.... not true?


----------



## munir (Jun 1, 2012)

That's a normal thing man but if it bothers you use a hair remover cream on your chest. Don't mess with your legs and arms hair.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Myth isn't the right word but I can't think of it. It's like.... not true?


it's true for some, I guess you meant to say that it's not true for everyone


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> it's true for some, I guess you meant to say that it's not true for everyone


No, I meant to say that it's not true. Period.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> No, I meant to say that it's not true. Period.


so why does it happen to people then?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> so why does it happen to people then?


It doesn't.

http://theconversation.edu.au/mondays-medical-myth-shaved-hair-grows-back-faster-and-thicker-6743

http://www.nature.com/jid/journal/v55/n3/abs/5618137a.html

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hair-removal/an00638

http://goaskalice.columbia.edu/shaving-head-151-hair-grows-back-thicker-and-healthier

http://www.oprah.com/style/Top-10-Skin-Myths/6

Check it son. .edu's (which teachers makes students go to because they are _credible_ sources), MayoClinic and Oprah. They all say it doesn't.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> so why does it happen to people then?


My friend, shaving does not make hair grow back thicker or faster. However it does make the hair grow back coarser. That's why it may look like there is more of it. The hair generally is not as fine as it would be prior to shaving.

Also you may have more hair as you age and approach adulthood, but it is not to be mistaken for what occurs as a result of shaving.

And ingrown hairs really aren't a big deal at all. They'll either a) grow out of it, or b) you pull them out. No biggie


----------



## Cocaine Unicorn (May 11, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> what exactly is attractive about hairy chests, arms, legs, back, on a guy? I never understood this.


Makes me think of manliness. Like someone said earlier, a guy without body hair personally reminds me of pre-pubescence or something. Not to say that guys without body hair are less manly, this is just what goes on in my head when I'm weighing up attraction.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Just trim it if it bothers you that much, looks natural but not as hairy. Win - win. I'm pretty hairy, (especially my legs) but I don't bother.


----------

